# What is it?



## 480sparky (Jan 13, 2012)

Another *What Is It?*:


----------



## Judobreaker (Jan 13, 2012)

Buttons.


----------



## nmoody (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks like a phone pad from the top side but way too many letters. Hrm keyboard like device that doesnt use the qwerty layout.


----------



## sagray (Jan 13, 2012)

Buttons on an electronics keyboard (piano).


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 13, 2012)

Close!!!!


----------



## OcLove (Jan 13, 2012)

That's thing that music producers do I believe it's like The vocals highs and lows. They do it in the studio.  Lol idk the name of it tho.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, you've got the buttons right...... and it _is _electronic......


----------



## paigew (Jan 13, 2012)

remote


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 16, 2012)

Nope.  I figured someone would have it by now.


----------



## Beast95 (Jan 16, 2012)

Its not buttons, its really pills. Hmmm. Secret government pills, used to give anyone whom the CIA doesn't like a rare but serious case of 2 week explosive diarrhea.. You happened to find them by passing as the CIA's maintenance worker, and sneaking into a back room.........

Plausible. If I may say so myself.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2012)

Any more calculated guesses?


----------



## MTVision (Jan 17, 2012)

Studio mixer thingamajig??


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 17, 2012)

a calculator


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2012)

willis_927 said:


> a calculator








HP 48G+, for those interested.







I had to spend some time playing with the focus rails Sandy Claws brought me.

It's a 9-frame focus stack.


----------



## nmoody (Jan 17, 2012)

Super cool setup you got there. Nice one!


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 17, 2012)

Woohooo


----------

